# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Khám phá du lịch Phú Quốc

## minhnhat

*Du Lich Phu Quoc*  - Do vị trí đặc điểm của Đảo Phú Quốc nằm ở vĩ độ thấp lại lọt sâu vào vùng vịnh Thái Lan, xung quanh biển bao bọc nên thời tiết mát mẻ mang tính nhiệt đới gió mùa. Khí hậu chia hai mùa rõ rệt, mùa khô bắt đầu từ tháng 11 âm lịch đến tháng 4 âm lịch năm sau và mùa mưa bắt đầu từ tháng 5 âm lịch đến tháng 10 âm lịch năm sau.

 
*Du Lich Phu Quoc*  


Huyện đảo Phú Quốc bao gồm 36 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ, trong đó đảo Phú Quốc lớn nhất có diện tích 573km², dài 50km, nơi rộng nhất (ở phía bắc đảo) 25km.

Địa hình thiên nhiên thoai thoải chạy từ nam đến bắc nhiều đồi núi. Tại đây có Vườn quốc gia Phú Quốc, diện tích 31.422ha, trong đó có 12.794ha rừng. Hệ sinh vật có 929 loài thực vật, 89 loài san hô cứng, 19 loài san hô mềm, 62 loài rong biển…

Phú Quốc được mệnh danh là hòn đảo ngọc bởi sự giầu có do thiên nhiên ban tặng và tiềm năng du lịch phong phú, một vùng đất lạ. Quanh đảo có nhiều bãi tắm đẹp như bãi Trường, bãi Khem, Gành Dầu, rạch Tràm, rạch Vẹm. Du khách có thể tắm biển, tắm suối, leo núi, vào hang, lên rừng…

*Du Lich Phu Quoc*  - Đặc sản nổi tiếng của Phú Quốc là nước mắm, hương vị ngọt, thơm được chế biến từ loại cá cơm đặc biệt, có độ đạm cao (trên 25ºC), hàng năm sản xuất khoảng 6 triệu lít. Biển Phú Quốc rất nhiều loại hải sản quý như tôm he, cá thu, cá chim, cá bạc má, cá thiều…

Phú Quốc có các cảng An Thới, càng Hòn Thơm, là nơi ra vào của tàu bè trong nước và quốc tế đến trao đổi hàng hóa. Đảo Phú Quốc là nơi có nhiều di tích lịch sử như khu căn cứ của người anh hùng Nguyễn Trung Trực, những kỷ vật của vua Gia Long trong những năm trôi dạt ra đảo (cuối thế kỷ 18), nhà tù Phú Quốc…

Ngày nay, hệ thống đường giao thông trên đảo đang phát triển nhanh chóng, cạnh đó là các tuyến vận chuyển hành khách từ đất liền ra đảo bằng cả đường hàng không lẫn hàng hải rất thuận tiện nên du khách có thể yên tâm đến cũng như đi lại trên đảo mà không gặp phải bất cứ trở ngại nào. Hiện Vietnamairline phục vụ tuyến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Phú Quốc (mất 1 giờ), Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc (mất 40 phút). Ngoài ra còn có tàu cánh ngầm Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc (mất 2h35’).

----------


## dulichphuquoc

Phú Quốc hay còn được mệnh danh là Đảo Ngọc, là hòn đảo lớn nhất của Việt Nam, cũng là đảo lớn nhất trong quần thể 22 đảo tại đây, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan. Đảo Phú Quốc cùng với các đảo khác tạo thành huyện đảo Phú Quốc trực thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Toàn bộ huyện đảo có tổng diện tích 589,23 km²(theo thống kê số liệu đất năm 2005), xấp xỉ diện tích đảo quốc Singapore. Thị trấn Dương Đông, tọa lạc ở phía tây bắc, là thủ phủ của huyện đảo. Phú Quốc nằm cách thành phố Rạch Giá 120 km và cách thị xã Hà Tiên 45 km. Năm 2006, Khu dự trữ sinh quyển ven biển và biển đảo Kiên Giang bao gồm cả huyện này được UNESCO công nhận là khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới.

nguồn: du lich phu quoc

----------


## hoacomay

ít hình ảnh quá bạn ơi???

----------

